# FBI: Monitoring Skype and Gmail are "top priority"



## norbit09 (Apr 8, 2013)

FBI: Monitoring Skype and Gmail are "top priority" in 2013.

FBI: Monitoring Skype and Gmail are "top priority" in 2013 - Neowin

 It is a well known fact that the FBI can find out almost anything about you in a matter of minutes. It is also a well known fact that the FBI can monitor all of your online communication. What the FBI can't do, however, is monitor you in real time. Services such as Google Voice, Gmail and Dropbox are all available to the FBI, but after a certain period of time - which may already be too late. 

At a talk in Washington, D.C, FBI general counsel, Andrew Weissmann, said that being able to monitor Gmail, Google Voice and Dropbox, among other services, was now a "top priority" for the FBI as terrorists move online to discuss their plans. The reason the FBI cannot effectively monitor email and social networks is because of the 1994 Communications Assistance for Law Enforcement Act (CALEA) which allows the government to force Internet providers and phone companies to install surveillance software onto their network, but does not cover email, cloud services (like SkyDrive or Dropbox) or chat providers, like Skype.

According to Weissmann, the FBI want the power to mandate the surveillance of anything from Google Voice to online Scrabble (a hotspot for terrorist communication, according to Weissmann). 

The government can currently request that companies provide "technical assistance necessary to accomplish the interception" under the Title III "Wiretap Act". According to Valerie Caproni, Weissmann's predecessor, the current system does not provide an "effective lever" to force companies to set up surveillance measures.

The FBI has a problem with Gmail, as it is sent from the user's computer to Google's servers, while encrypted with an SSL-level encryption. This makes it very difficult for the FBI to effectively monitor communication without Google's consent. Google, however, is happy to give their consent. A Google spokesperson told Slate: "CALEA doesn't apply to Gmail but an order under the Wiretap Act may. At some point we may expand our transparency report to cover this topic in more depth, but until then I'm not able to provide additional information." 

Skype has also come under the spotlight, providing a secure way to chat. Skype is owned by Microsoft, and we reached out to them to ask if Microsoft would comply with FBI requests to view Skype conversations in real time; we will update the article if we hear back.  

Weissmann said that the FBI is currently working with "members of the intelligence community" as this is a matter of "top priority this year." The FBI doesn't plan to be closed about this, with Weissmann saying that "there should be a public debate about [about this]."


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 8, 2013)

Bastards ..what next .camera to see my piss or sensor to drug test toilet bowl water?  

Good heads up Norbit.thanks!


----------



## Rory (Apr 8, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> sensor to drug test toilet bowl water?



Not a bad idea IB lol.


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 8, 2013)

Well what are some of the best free "secure" email providers? I don't want to pay and have a credit card on file.


----------



## norbit09 (Apr 8, 2013)

There a couple of ideas in the current newsletter.




dudcki27 said:


> Well what are some of the best free "secure" email providers? I don't want to pay and have a credit card on file.


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 8, 2013)

norbit09 said:


> There a couple of ideas in the current newsletter.



I must've missed that reading about that POS Osiris


----------



## norbit09 (Apr 8, 2013)

LOl I think everyone did bro.


----------



## Rory (Apr 8, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Well what are some of the best free "secure" email providers? I don't want to pay and have a credit card on file.



One that you connect thru tor an a VPN an dont give any personal info or addresses out. Also hopefully same as the person you are communicating with. 

Actually most pay services give you other options then putting a cc on file, pay up the year also is a good idea.


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 8, 2013)

Rory said:


> One that you connect thru tor an a VPN an dont give any personal info or addresses out. Also hopefully same as the person you are communicating with.
> 
> Actually most pay services give you other options then putting a cc on file, pay up the year also is a good idea.



No idea what a VPN is lol. I do most of my internet time on my phone.


----------



## Rory (Apr 8, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> No idea what a VPN is lol. I do most of my internet time on my phone.



Need to spend some time doing some reading bro lol.


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 8, 2013)

Rory said:


> Need to spend some time doing some reading bro lol.



Dammit!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 9, 2013)

FOCK TARDS....that's all.

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 10, 2013)

Dudcki don't feel bad .I'm cheap too..why u think I view nice asshere. Free. Lol..Hawks still bitter at usps for last order.lol..


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Dudcki don't feel bad .I'm cheap too..why u think I view nice asshere. Free. Lol..Hawks still bitter at usps for last order.lol..



Lol. Looks like I'm gonna give @neomailbox.com a shot. $50 a year, based out if switzerland, has all the features I'm looking for, and can be accessed with my droid phone. I can cancel in first month and get a partial refund. This way I can make sure it works with my two best friends


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 20, 2013)

Dudcki u hook it up yet? Update..?


----------



## younglewis (May 16, 2013)

*Reply*

If with the help of Skype Voice Recorder monitoring can be quite easy.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 10, 2013)

guys i suggest you to download tor... i`m not an expert but i spoke with an hacker and he told me that tor is the best at the moment..
https://www.torproject.org/download/download


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 10, 2013)

Orbot with the Orweb v2 browser is great for droid users.  It is tor and both are free.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 11, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Orbot with the Orweb v2 browser is great for droid users.  It is tor and both are free.



Where would one download this from is it the orbot with proxy tor from the app store? Or is there another one that I'm missing?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 11, 2013)

Correct, from the app store.  Orbot uses Tor to encrypt your traffic and Orweb is the compatible browser.  Download Orbot first, then Orweb.  Once downloaded, open Orbit and activate it.  Once on, press the world symbol.  This will give you the option to open any of your browsers.  Choose Orweb, it will open, and type in the address you want.  There is no history or bookmarks with this browser, but that is a good thing.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hell yeah thanks bro


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 11, 2013)

No problem, let me know how it works.  I even downloaded Sense Analog Small Glass widget.  Great little widget with time, weather, and your system into on it.  The cool thing with it is that you can program the hour and minutes so that when touched, will open a designated app, ie orbot.  That way you dont need the app on your home screen. Kind of nice when your phone or tablet gets in the wrong hands.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 11, 2013)

It works pretty good kinda slower than normal browser but well worth it. Thanks


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 11, 2013)

Tor networks will always be slower than your normal network as you are shuffled around from several ip's.


----------

